# Spinning out - which cassette ?



## Chess (13 Apr 2017)

Hi all.
Enjoying my ebike, but I need to change my rear cassette as I'm spinning out on the flats/slight downhills ( no e assist obviously )
It's currently an 11x34.
Am I right in thinking an 11x32 would better solve my problem ? or have I got it totally wrong ?
Advice and recommendations appreciated.
Cheers,
Dale.


----------



## biking_fox (13 Apr 2017)

wrong - you'd want a larger chain ring. (or a smaller cassette, but less than 11tooth is impractical)

Or peddle faster! What rpm are you describing as 'spinning out'?

Are you using all of your gears? what chain-ring size are you on? Spinning out on 48/11 is already quite fast! And if so I suspect you'd get on better without the weight of the ebike!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (13 Apr 2017)

If you're already in the big ring at the front and the 11 sprocket at the back, then no. Putting a 32 at the back will make it easier up hills; it will lower the gearing. What you need is a larger chain ring.


----------



## DaveReading (13 Apr 2017)

Chess said:


> Hi all.
> Enjoying my ebike, but I need to change my rear cassette as I'm spinning out on the flats/slight downhills ( no e assist obviously )
> It's currently an 11x34.
> Am I right in thinking an 11x32 would better solve my problem ? or have I got it totally wrong ?



No, it's the 11t that's in use when you're spinning out, not the 32t.

Possible solutions:

a) bigger chainwheel
b) learn to pedal faster
c) learn to enjoy freewheeling


----------



## DaveReading (13 Apr 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Putting a 32 at the back will make it easier up hills; it will lower the gearing.



Er, no it won't.


----------



## Chess (13 Apr 2017)

So who's right here ?
Can't easily change the front single chainring as the sensor is built into it. 
So my easiest / cheapest option is to go for a different cassette.
But I'm not sure which one - teeth number wise ?
Thanks in advance and sorry if I opened a can of worms.


----------



## midlife (13 Apr 2017)

Blimey, I dream of spinning out on any cog when on the big chainring . Mind those Gatsos lol

I'm now confused at what you want.

Shaun


----------



## S-Express (13 Apr 2017)

Chess said:


> So who's right here ?
> Can't easily change the front single chainring as the sensor is built into it.
> So my easiest / cheapest option is to go for a different cassette.
> But I'm not sure which one - teeth number wise ?
> Thanks in advance and sorry if I opened a can of worms.


What bike do you have?

11t on the rear is currently as big as conventional cassettes go, so you already have the tallest gear available. If you could tell us what you have on the front, that would be helpful.

As a general observation though, unless your only objective is to go as fast as possible downhill, then a better option would be simply to tuck in and freewheel.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Apr 2017)

Chess said:


> So who's right here ?
> Can't easily change the front single chainring as the sensor is built into it.
> So my easiest / cheapest option is to go for a different cassette.
> But I'm not sure which one - teeth number wise ?
> Thanks in advance and sorry if I opened a can of worms.


Picture of the front chainring ?


----------



## Chess (13 Apr 2017)

O.K. Thanks guys. Think I'll stick with what I have as you suggest and enjoy the freewheel/ride. It was just a thought but I can live with it. Maybe I need to learn more about mechanics/gearing ect.
I do love this forum, learning all the time. ! 
Cheers.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (13 Apr 2017)

DaveReading said:


> Er, no it won't.



Why not? Are electric bikes different?


----------



## fossyant (13 Apr 2017)

Pedal faster.


----------



## Chess (13 Apr 2017)

S-Express said:


> If you could tell us what you have on the front, that would be helpful.


Suntour 38t - 175mm crank arms - single chainring.
Carrera Vulcan E


----------



## DaveReading (13 Apr 2017)

Chess said:


> Maybe I need to learn more about mechanics/gearing ect.



Good intro to gear ratios here: https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/knowledge/bike-kit/article/izn20130703-Understanding-gears-0


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Apr 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Why not? Are electric bikes different?


Cos it's already 11-34. So putting a 32 on the back would raise the bottom gear, not lower it.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (13 Apr 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Cos it's already 11-34. So putting a 32 on the back would raise the bottom gear, not lower it.



That'll be my age showing. My brain saw it as 12-28.


----------



## S-Express (13 Apr 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Why not? Are electric bikes different?



According to the OP, he's already got a 34 on there, so fitting a 32 is not going to make climbing easier.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Apr 2017)

Wowzers, your POWWWWWWAHHHHHH must be proper pro.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Apr 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Wowzers, your POWWWWWWAHHHHHH must be proper pro.



You might be right about that, although not in the way you think.

If he's spinning out the chances are he will be exceeding 15mph so will be pedalling a 20kg+ mountain bike unassisted.

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/electric-bikes/carrera-vulcan-electric-mountain-bike


----------



## raleighnut (14 Apr 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> You might be right about that, although not in the way you think.
> 
> If he's spinning out the chances are he will be exceeding 15mph so will be pedalling a 20kg+ mountain bike unassisted.
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/electric-bikes/carrera-vulcan-electric-mountain-bike


Ah but he did say he was 'spinning out' *downhill* though.


----------



## Chess (14 Apr 2017)

Yes, as pale rider and raleighnut both say.
I'm no lance Armstrong, I got the e bike to keep on cycling and keep my commute to work manageable. 
I have osteoarthritis in both knees and find it extremely hard work on my Boardman.
My leg muscles don't recover as fast as they did 20 years ago, and at 57 I find it both depressing, frustrating and hard to accept.
But I want to keep cycling no matter what. The pain in my knees actually goes away for about 3 hours after a ride, which is great, but the muscles ache and take a day or two to recover despite taking protein/recovery drinks immediately afterwards.
I'm happy with the bike if it keeps me fit enough to ride my Boardman from time to time and as we all know I'm getting all the other benefits cycling gives in terms of health, mental wellbeing and savings on commuting costs.


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Apr 2017)

Chess said:


> Yes, as pale rider and raleighnut both say.
> I'm no lance Armstrong, I got the e bike to keep on cycling and keep my commute to work manageable.
> I have osteoarthritis in both knees and find it extremely hard work on my Boardman.
> My leg muscles don't recover as fast as they did 20 years ago, and at 57 I find it both depressing, frustrating and hard to accept.
> ...



Hmm, I'm tempted to say look at your cadence - see if you can spin at 120rpm while comfortable in the saddle for a few minutes. I've been upping my cadence in training, and I feel that 95-100rpm is much easier on the knees than a higher gear at 75-80rpm.

I'm not sure I even need 11 on the cassette anymore.

Might also help with your spinning out issue.


----------



## DaveReading (14 Apr 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I'm not sure I even need 11 on the cassette anymore.



If, like the OP, you just have a 38t chainring, then a cadence of 120 rpm is only going to get you a tad over 30 mph.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Apr 2017)

Can us mere mortals spin anything close to 120rpm?

I've only timed myself roughly once or twice, but I doubt I could manage 100 on platform pedals.


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Apr 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Can us mere mortals spin anything close to 120rpm?
> 
> I've only timed myself roughly once or twice, but I doubt I could manage 100 on platform pedals.



Yeah it doesn't take much practice, I can't hold it long but it's easily doable. Most of my 2-5 min intervals are at over 110, and I'm nothing.

150 however...(!)


----------

